# Choke???



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody have any thoughts on the best choke and shot load for snow geese?


----------



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

well i gota long range patternmaster in my winchester ranger 1300 and that works pretty well but as far as shot size ur deff not guna wana use like 4 shot or sumtin like that although i have killed plenty a gesse with a 2 3/4" 4 shot, i just really think its up to the person on wat u shoot best w. but unless ur decoyin for this ur probly guna b sky bustin sumtimes at big flocks so i would say go w. the biggest load u can shoot best w. like double BB is wat im using


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

sx2hunter said:


> well i gota long range patternmaster in my winchester ranger 1300 and that works pretty well but as far as shot size ur deff not guna wana use like 4 shot or sumtin like that although i have killed plenty a gesse with a 2 3/4" 4 shot, i just really think its up to the person on wat u shoot best w. but unless ur decoyin for this ur probly guna b sky bustin sumtimes at big flocks so i would say go w. the biggest load u can shoot best w. like double BB is wat im using


wow that was hard to read! :-?

your best served to sit down on the bench and pattern a bunch of loads through your chokes at the ranges you expect to be shooting at. you will find that no one load or choke works the same from one gun to the next. ive run 21 loads on the pattern board this winter and have only found 4 i would be confident taking 50 yard shots with. and just in case your curious, all 4 of those rounds were different brands and loads of #1 shot.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Ext Patternmaster in my beretta- Xpert 2,3's crush birds! With BB my pattern isnt as tight


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

EXT. patternmaster out of my SBE 2 shooting 3.5'' BB smacks em


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Drakekiller IMO from what I have heard will perform best for your gun as it is more of a better fit, depending on your bore, I plan on purchasing one very soon before the snows come through, I have heard only the best about them.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Honkerslayer. What type of shells do u typicall shoot and plan on shooting out of your drake killer?


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Im going with the Benelli Nova with Carlson Long Range tube and was sporting Drylok BB and Stoned some at 50+ yards


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

I consistently stone them out to 50 yards with my RIM choke tube. Seems to throw a consistent pattern no matter what load I run through it. It especially likes whatever is on sale.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gooseman.......

I use a drake killer as well. When you purchase one Kevin will give you a list of loads that pattern best out of the drake killer. Then just pick which one you want to use. I use 3" bb's and 3" 2's. Both smack them dead.

The thing about the drake killer that I like is that it is made for your gun. It is not mass produced. It is made to fit the bore diameter of your gun.

The thing about a choke is you have to know how to use them. You can give someone an extended choke and if they don't know the lead, right shot that patterns best, what ranges are effective and can't shoot. They will just be poking holes in the sky.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Drakekiller


----------



## claycrusher (Jan 20, 2006)

+1 DRAKEKILLER

www.drakekiller.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yup, this is a drake killer forum....spreads like a virus.

I'm not experienced on ballistics and the DK was the first after-market tube I ever used. All I know is I chase far fewer cripples and that's fine by me.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

chuck smith-

Yes i know these things-
Thats the one thing i like about the DK is that it is made for you gun. I have been shooting a Pattermaster for 7 years now and its just difficult to change. I shoot around 10-15 cases a year. so xpert at $70(buy a right time) Its cheep to shoot and 2 and 3 are crushing for my beretta out of a patternmaster. I will say i have had 2 barrels replaced from patternmaster. Choke get so stuck(due to not custom made) that patternmaster breaks the barrel when they put it in the lathe to remove the choke. They send a brand new barrel and choke, so no complains.


----------



## Austin_rdm (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## SNOW DUSTER (Jan 24, 2009)

DRAKEKILLER!!! DON'T CARE MUCH FOR EXPERTS! I USE TO SHOOT THEM A LOT UNTILL I BLEW A BARREL ON A EXPERT SQUIB LOAD! MUST OF HAD A BAD BOX OR SOMTHING! IT HAPPEND ON MY THIRD SHOT! WENT BACK TO THE CABIN AND SAWED A COUPLE SHELLS OPEN AND SOME HAD DOUBLE WADS IN THEM AND A BUNCH OF DEFORMED SHOT! HAVENT SHOT THEM SINCE AND HAVEN'T HAD THAT PROBLEM AGAIN! SO JUST BE AWARE!


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

I have always shot an IC factory choke, and am thinking about getting something aftermarket or tighter restriction. I have one question for you guys though. These chokes seem to give you better killing power, and maybe some longer range. But do you find that you're destroying the birds more? That is, huge holes, unedible, unmountable? I'd like to use something that kills better, but I like my goose meat and I'd like to be able to mount some birds. Thanks guys.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Just pick your shots with a extra full choke. You don't have to shoot them at 10 yards every time. If you want to stuff one let them get out 40 yards or so.


----------



## limitsbynoon (Aug 25, 2008)

Gman678 - I had the same thing happen twice to my Beretta extrema 2 with the extended Patternmaster. I thought it was just me not cleaning the threads and choke/barrel enough. I am glad to know it is not only me. I have the choke that the gunsmith took out the 2nd time, and the outer wall of the choke is bulged out - which caused it to get locked in (in my opinion they need to be thicker walls). I am going to Sq Crk tuesday and I plan to shoot factory chokes (hold them up to the PM and the factory ones are twice as thick walls). But I will say the PM is deadly and you either folded the bird or completely missed it, the was very little chasing cripples. To me it is not worth wrecking the barrel to shoot the PM. Has anyone had the DK lodge in the barrel, I sort of have a bad taste in my mouth with shooting aftermarket tubes.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like shot bridging at the choke. only time that happened to me was when someone borrowed my gun and shot black cloud t shot though it. I shoot a pm extended sbe 2


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got my DK this week....excited to test it out


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Is a carlson extended range full choke a good choice?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Yup, this is a drake killer forum....spreads like a virus.
> 
> I'm not experienced on ballistics and the DK was the first after-market tube I ever used. All I know is I chase far fewer cripples and that's fine by me.


Ya its kinda hard to chase cripples when you dont hit any birds...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maz (Feb 24, 2009)

Get the Drakekiller. Kevin has the list of best loads in his chokes, most of which are slower loads with more shot- 1 1/4 BB for geese. None of the 1550 fps stuff. He has every shell you can buy disected in his shop and you'd be very surprised at the contents. Alot of people spend way too much for crappy ammo. At 50 yards his chokes will put at least 8-10 pellets in a goose. At 40 yards and less...you better hold on the beak!


----------

